# Elite Spirit Reviews



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

my friends daughter has one and loves it. but you will lose a lot of speed if you switch. the equalizer is in my opinion still the best bow for any short draw archer. if you do decide to sell it i would be interested in it.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like My Wife, She is the most reluctant to change person You will ever meet.. She had shot an Admiral for 3 Years, and always shot it well.. Got a Spirit the day before the first ASA this Year, and has made the podium at all 3 She has attended so far (3rd/1st/2nd).. Her friend switched from an Equalizer to a Spirit, and She won Texas.. They pay REALLY good contingency too, if You shoot any national events..

I will say They are not at all "cheaper made" like some of the Ladies bows out there, They are like a smaller framed Energy 32, with a slimmer grip IMO.. Not Certain on the speed difference with the Equalizer (but they are quick) My Wife picked up quite a bit of speed over Her Admiral, and I'm almost certain Her friends stayed the same.. Both of Their Spirits Draw Length measured Exactly what the modules were (26 and 26.5)


----------

